# Elizabethan and Jacobean theatre



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Well, here's a link to a fascinating article and short film (approx. 8 min) about an E&J theatre convention called a "bed trick". Please read the warning given at the head of the article. The article and short film are from the UK's 
The Guardian newspaper.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/stage/2013/may/16/bed-trick-short-film-inspired-changeling


----------

